# Auf TCP oder IP zugreifen?



## ssfuture (2. Okt 2005)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum!!!!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit direkt auf ein Modem (!) zuzugreifen?

Bei druckern geht das (unter Windows) ja auch. Man öffnet einfach einen Stream zu z.B. "LTP1".
Kann man also auf COM1 (oder COM2) auch so ähnlich zugreifen?
Oder gibts eine andere Möglichkeit???? (Native..)

Ich muss nähmich mal auch das Internet-Protokol (es geht auch mit TCP) zugreifen.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Okt 2005)

für TCP/IP siehe java.net.*

(du brauchst dich um das Modem nicht zu kümmern, das macht der sog. TCP/IP Stack des Betriebssystems)

oder willst du wirklich das Modem "manuell" steuern? Dann google nach javax.comm.* oder sowas


----------



## ssfuture (3. Okt 2005)

Ja danke, für die Antwort!

Und nochmals ja, ich möchte manuell auf das Modem zugreifen, da ich damit etwas anderes Vorhab.
(Kennt jemand Packet Radio? - Oder Amateurfunk? - In die Richtung gehts)

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Okt 2005)

http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/index.jsp

aber ob Java da das richtige dafür ist?


----------

